# Making a skunkgirl



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello everyone! Over the past few months, I always promised myself on making a skunk girl character. I have been getting distracted a lot and I never really got the time to actually draw her.

The reason why I want to make one is because I always imagined my Skunk OC, Marcus, is a lonely boy that will never get a girlfriend, so I thought it would be nice to make a character to accompany him. She doesn't have to be his girlfriend, but probably someone I could ship him with.

One thing however is that I'm not the best at making OCs, so I thought about probably discussing on some ideas for her. Personality, color scheme, traits, EST are always welcome! I don't want to make this character 100% from you guys. I just want to hear ideas and you guys can collaborate on what she will become~

(I apologize if this post is inappropriate for this forum)


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

hmmmmm

I'm always one for weird hobbies/ jobs

maybe she could be into something interesting like bird watching or learning about math


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> I'm always one for weird hobbies/ jobs
> 
> maybe she could be into something interesting like bird watching or learning about math



hmmmm that seems like a good start! My mom always said I was good at math, but bird watching seems to be interesting too!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 8, 2020)

Perhaps for personality, she's a confident girl, rather kind, though she also likes to mess with people. Harmlessly of course. Like on a first meeting, she might act like she's stuck up and mean, only to break the facade when she starts cracking up laughing because she can't hold that for long.


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> hmmmm that seems like a good start! My mom always said I was good at math, but bird watching seems to be interesting too!


It's just a start
I usually start with personality and hobbies before designing a character and then draw the design to reflect those things

if that makes sense


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 8, 2020)

Always good to see new skunks being "born" ^^

Hmm, maybe she likes Heavy Metal Music? ^^
Totally non-biased option 

As a hobby, maybe she likes to collect something, like postage stamps or car models


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Always good to see new skunks being "born" ^^
> 
> Hmm, maybe she likes Heavy Metal Music? ^^
> Totally non-biased option
> ...




Heavy metal certainly sounds interesting, could be a nice aesthetic to follow 
Like maybe she dresses in an aggressive and confident way


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> Heavy metal certainly sounds interesting, could be a nice aesthetic to follow
> Like maybe she dresses in an aggressive and confident way


I like the sound of that!


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> I like the sound of that!



Maybe she plays in a band
Perhaps as a drummer?


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> Maybe she plays in a band
> Perhaps as a drummer?


OH HECK YES! Once I go back to my room imma sketch a rough draft of her! I like this so far!


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> OH HECK YES! Once I go back to my room imma sketch a rough draft of her! I like this so far!


Great to hear that we could help ^^

you should post the sketch when you're done with it ^^


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> Great to hear that we could help ^^
> 
> you should post the sketch when you're done with it ^^


Yee! You guys are amazing! You can still give suggestions if ya want!


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

How's this ^^ 



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FWeQkjw0%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> How's this ^^
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FWeQkjw0%3Btype%3Dalbum


not to step on your toes
but what about something like this?
it retains some of the stuff from your art (like the top) but it also adds a few things for character (notably the ripped pants)






Ignore the quality, I sketched it out quickly lol

(AAAAAAAA, it's rotated ;-; )


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> not to step on your toes
> but what about something like this?
> it retains some of the stuff from your art (like the top) but it also adds a few things for character (notably the ripped pants)
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHH YES I LOVE Y U DO DIS

I'll definitely add that!


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH YES I LOVE Y U DO DIS
> 
> I'll definitely add that!



Glad to hear that you like it ^^


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> Glad to hear that you like it ^^


How's this? :0 



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252Fs8mSlWO%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> How's this? :0
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252Fs8mSlWO%3Btype%3Dalbum


I think it looks great

some spiky braclets might add to the asthetic too


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> I think it looks great
> 
> some spiky braclets might add to the asthetic too



What her name should be :0?



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FNn2UmIX%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> What her name should be :0?


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

huh
it's not showing my text on my side

anyways, I suggested aadya (ah-dE-yah) if you can't see it either


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> huh
> it's not showing my text on my side
> 
> anyways, I suggested aadya (ah-dE-yah) if you can't see it either







owo


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> owo


looks really good!

(may have to draw her again if it's ok with you >~> )


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

spectrum36 said:


> looks really good!
> 
> (may have to draw her again if it's ok with you >~> )



You can if ya want :'3


----------

